
Best Practices for Technical Debt in Machine Learning - ChronoBiologist
https://matthewmcateer.me/blog/machine-learning-technical-debt/
======
parnian1268
I highly recommend reading this post. I have been following Matthew's work for
quite a long-time and his articles articulate sophisticated concepts in such a
precise language.

------
VinayUPrabhu
Nice one Matthew! Bravo.

------
TheFlesh
this is a cool post

